# Will the Imperial Fists ever get a decent novel?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I'm a closet Imperial Fists fan. I think they are one of the more interesting but yet least explored legions/chapters in 40k lore, particularly in regards to BL publications. It feels to me like they need just one good book that defines them and sets them apart uniquely from all the other generic chapters and gives them a distinct identity. Im sure you can all agree, previous and recent attempts at IF novels haven't accomplished that. 

What are your thought on why there isn't a good Imperial Fists book (or series for that matter) yet? Be it 40k or HH. Has it just not been given to the right author yet? Or is it deeper? And the IF are just so stoic and single minded that cannot be written with personality?

I will admit, _Crimson Fist_ was a step in the right direction. But I'm left wanting more.

When will the Fists get their moment in the spotlight?


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Every legion should at least have its founding story told. So far I think only the Dark Angels have.


----------



## DjdaForce (Nov 20, 2012)

Are there more than two IF 40k Books? Sons of Dorn and Seventh Retribution come to my mind. SoD has had very very bad critics so I haven't read it and Seventh Retribution was....yeah...."FLY ME CLOSER TO THAT FOE SO I CAN SMASH HIM WITH MY HAMMER! RAAAWWRRRRRR BOLTER SUCK! I'M LYSANDER AND I'M MORE 2-DIMENSIONAL THAN 1985 SUPER MARIO!"

But there are some good books with Imperial Fists Successor Chapters! Rynn's world was entertaining, Legion of the Damned was pretty good and of course there was Hellsreach.

Personally, I don't care about the IFs absence in the HH. There will be more than enough Sigismund action when the story comes to the siege of terra. Also Dorn was present in some good short stories like The last Remembracer and The Lightning Tower. Yeah and The Crimson Fist was just awesome!


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

DjdaForce said:


> Personally, I don't care about the IFs absence in the HH. There will be more than enough Sigismund action when the story comes to the siege of terra. Also Dorn was present in some good short stories like The last Remembracer and The Lightning Tower. Yeah and The Crimson Fist was just awesome!


It's interesting that so many people love The Crimson Fist, because I ended up detesting it. First because Dorn was a douchebag of Titanic proportions, and second because Alexis Polux essentially threw the battle of Phall. That goddamn scene where he had the Iron Warriors on the ropes, and his reaction to the message...it almost made me throw the book across the room. What made it even worse was that before that I really liked Polux. Now I think that instead of crimson fist he should have been called meathead.

...Yeah, I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Will the Imperial Fists ever get a decent novel?


They did. It's called _Seventh Retribution_. And there's _Malodrax_ coming out soon, that could be brilliant. A Space Marine prison break story.


LotN


----------



## DjdaForce (Nov 20, 2012)

Dorn being a douche...hmm...in a way I agree. But on the other hand, Sigismund was a total idiot and deserved it. He disobeyed direct orders and followed something he believed. There were some other guys who did that and it ended with them painting their armor red. 

I understand why you don't like the ending of the space battle. I found that last scene with angry angry Perturabo just strange, I mean a space marine outsmarts a primarch? But he was propably just too busy being ANGRY that he couldn't think clear. 

I don't think the retreat was completly retarted. Even if the IF had stayed and won it would just have been a phyrric victory. P. wouldn't have died anyway, Primarchs obviously survive such minor events like the destruction of spaceships. They would have destroyed that IW fleet but it was descriped as a close call, so there wouldn't be many IF ships left. With the retreat, a battered but operational Imperial Fist fighting force is somewhere out there as an active player and perhaps they do something cool in The Unremembered Empire!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> They did.


:shok:



Lord of the Night said:


> A Space Marine prison break story.


You mean Outcast Dead?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> They did. It's called _Seventh Retribution_. And there's _Malodrax_ coming out soon, that could be brilliant. A Space Marine prison break story.
> 
> 
> LotN


I was going to get Seventh Retribution. But had not heard good things. Classic 2 dimensional SM characters I was lead to believe.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Malus Darkblade said:


> :shok:
> 
> 
> You mean Outcast Dead?


Lysander breaking out of an Iron Warriors held world.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

The Fists did get a good novel. It's called _Space Marine_.


----------

